# Social Casino >  Unable to play tournaments in pool

## aitchy1978

Every time I try and play a tournament in pool it just comes up with the board no players and flashes waiting. This is the 3rd day of this happening! Please can it be fixed

----------


## Nnitro

I'm having the same problem!! It's been 2 days for me..

----------


## Paul11572

I'm experiencing the same thing, is there anyone who knows what's going on? I'm not surprised if it's the server as it's always crashing. 2 days I haven't been able to get on for now!!!

----------


## kooky panda

This is a known issue.
See Current Bug Thread
Cannot join any tournament

----------

